# Mountain Lions killing wolves in the Bitterroot



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Found this article today. Kind of interesting. The long and short of it is that Montana GFP officials have found two collared wolves this year that were killed by mountain lions. Very interesting. Mountain lions won't take on a pack, but they'll take on a single animal.

http://www.greatfallstribune.com/articl ... |Frontpage


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

With 14 packs in the area they can afford to lose a few. Go Lions!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Go Cougars!!


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Go Cougars!!


Gawd I never thought I'd "go blue" -)O(- 
But I gues I do in this game


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Not much left for the lion to eat except the wolves after they have eaten everythings.


----------

